# Bryan Beach Bullred



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone who responded about my MOB question. I went down to the MOB this afternoon and found it packed with people. Disappointed, I backtracked to the beach and settled in a spot in the surf.
We hooked a few rat reds, puppy drum, whiting, and a huge ray (25-30lb) with shrimp. I broke out my new Penn Squall in hopes of getting something large enough to test it and I got what I wanted, a fat 43" 38lb bull red (a pb for me). Cut whiting was the trick. She hit it less than 5 minutes after I set it out, just past the 2nd bar. Tons of birds working for hours about 200 yards off the beach too. I wish it was a little calmer and I had my yak!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice job! I may have to head over to that side and check it out! I fished with cut whiting most of the day yesterday and caught sharks. The two sharpnose were the biggest I have ever caught at 32" and 39".


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Nice red!!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Ya done good ! I will add, probably better than the circus at the M.O.B..
There are plenty of fish to be had on the beach front.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats on your pb Red.


----------



## Hot Diggy (Jan 27, 2013)

What's the M O B stand for


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

The mouth of the Brazos River.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice fish brother. Congrats.


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks guys! It was a blast to catch and my new Penn Squall on a Tiger Stick handled it nicely.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

The wife landed this 47 inch sow there last winter.


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice! what guy did you pull that ray out of?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Justin_Smithey said:


> Very nice! *what guy did you pull that ray out of?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That would be a sight for sore eyes!


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

**GUT.. Lol!


----------



## TAMUscott (Feb 17, 2012)

I caught the ray on the backside of the second bar.


----------

